# Roaring Fork Hazard Tree



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

JFH68 said:


> Hello all, just wanted to pass this along. There is a hazard tree on the Roaring Fork located at the very North end of Aspen Glen on river right. I heard it was creating a strainer from rescuers today. Be safe.


Yes, I was part of the swift water rescue team. If you take the river right branch, when the river spits at Aspen GLENN, there is a tree down entire width of River. 
With that said, these guys were not wearing any PFD s and are really lucky. 
They were fishing. 
Everyone survived. Wear your PFD while on the river.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the beta. Is the left branch obvious and clear?


----------



## skideeppow (Jun 16, 2009)

Blade&Shaft said:


> Thanks for the beta. Is the left branch obvious and clear?


Yes left was clear as of yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Great evening float last night with Bald Eagles and a snowy white Sopris to top off my beer... That tree is obvious AF and it would take a real numbnuts to make it over that way. Happy cruising!


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

From the who asks if it is clear and obvious... No need to be an asshat about it. We're all here to have a safe and fun trip down the river. 



Blade&Shaft said:


> Great evening float last night with Bald Eagles and a snowy white Sopris to top off my beer... That tree is obvious AF and it would take a real numbnuts to make it over that way. Happy cruising!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

I wasn't being an "asshat" buddy guy... Keep your panties on. More like clarifying that it's straightforward and identifiable for those who may be headed down that way in the future.


----------

